# Pinch Collars/Shock Collars



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the show It's Me or the Dog. I think very highly of Victoria Stillwell, even though there may be a few things I don't agree with. But heck, I doubt there will ever be anyone who I totally agree with 100% of the time! :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway...I couldn't sleep last night and was watching this repeat episode and it hit me as just one of those episodes to really make you think. I really like how she demonstrates how negative training such as pinch collars and shock collars can make a behavior you're trying to correct worse as well as be potentially harmful to the health of the dog. It also really shows how matching a breed to your particular physical fitness level and life style is so important, as well as the number of dogs you bring into your family. I also really like how she addresses how no matter how much you want to help out other dogs in need, you must put your family (furry and non-furry) first.

I know there have been some strong debates here about using choke chains in training. And I know many of us have been confronted with a situation where we wanted to help educate someone but by doing so could cause offense. So I thought if we all had access to this link, we could share it with those we are trying to help and not cause hurt feelings.

The episode you want to choose is called "The Wild & Wacky Weimaraneirs". Around minute 15 is where she addresses pinch & shock collars.

It's Me or the Dog


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Also, the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior recently posted a position statement regarding "punishment" methods (choke chains, pinch collars, electronic collars) on their site. Here's a link to the position statement:

AVSAB Link


I have never watched It's Me Or The Dog. I'll try to catch some of the episodes this winter.






Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen the episode and was very pleased with what she had to say. And the evidence is simply in watching the aggressive dog begin to improve during a single training session. 

I agree with you, I really like her though, of course, there are things I would approach differently. What I really like is the fact that any dog owner watching can take what they see and use it without harm to their dogs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like Victoria Stillwell for the most part.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I was another member of the insomnia club last night and caught that episode. I'll just again that I really like Victoria. She makes a world of difference and does it in a completely non harmful way.


----------

